# How much will u pay?



## gxsaurav (Dec 9, 2007)

I was looking at all the software I have in my computer installed including the OS, & I was thinking about the OSS & Close source model. OSS has everything free as in free beer but developers who learn a lot & develop an app deserve to be paid too...

Now, every day we use softwares & out of them there are many which we use extensively & infect would want to pay for....so what apps are there which u use a lot on daily basis & wouldn't mind paying....& how much do u justify paying in dollars. Also suggest some freeware alternatives to some paid apps which are equally good.

In my case, I use ACDSee & Photoshop a lot for all my digital imaging needs, but I would replace these with Adobe Lightroom if  I have to & wouldn't mind paying $30 for it.

WinRAR I use a lot, but there are free alternatives which can open RAR files & make zip files.

Ad muncher is a life saver, I wouldn't mind paying $5 for a one year license cos this is a small app which is just like "Set it & forget it".

AI Roboform, wouldn't mind paying $5 for it.

ChrisTV, $10.

Windows Vista Home premium, $100
Office 2007 student & teachers edition, $80.

MyPhoneExplorer is free, but I wouldn't mind paying $10 for it. 

RiverPast video & audio converter $10..

rest all the apps I use can be replaced by free wareapps. What about the case of u guys?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2007)

my idea is like this:

lets have a period where you market your product and earn lots of profits. then you can make the same product free. this way, you get free publicity for newer versions.

for formats like winrar, the only reason its used is because of its popularity. 7z is just as good. So why buy it in the first place?

and Who the hell needs WinZip? just because they have the word win as a prefix, people think they are essential windows softys. AlZip is just as good.

Paint.NET is ofcource, the ideal example of GoodWare

Who needs RiverPast when you have FFMPEG/MEncoder ? these are superior platforms, but lack marketing.

and yes, for really good useful apps I don't mind paying. but for non profit making apps, I mean simpler ones that are nessary for day to day activities, you needn't pay.

There is a solid difference b/w OSS and CS(commersial software). besides the obvious freeness, OSS is mainly for helping people and also for letting people enjoy with hacking/recompiling the program, etc. OSS is mainly for wannabe developers and the educated class, not for simpletons.

the logic behind OSS is not free software, but community resources. I will gain by the fact that my creation is a resource of the community. have you ever thought how linus feels about linux now? he has become iconic. Lots of governments, institutions, companies, etc and ofcourse people like me owe a lot to him. Just this feeling that you have done a good deed makes you happy and contended. If you are a more human person that is

and the reason people use linux is that if you are a developer dependant on a propiatary OS, you are at the mercy of M$. But when it comes to Linux, its GPLed, so that you can do what you wish with the OS, hence making it ideal for business solution.

As for the question of which is superior, Linux is an enthusiast oriented OS. It is for the DIY type. So simpletons, n00bs, non-computing people, etcwill naturally have a hard time with it. But windows/MACOS is for such non intelligentia. thats why people have a hard time with linux. there is no good-enough version of linux for fools.


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2007)

if my dad pays for a monster machine i dont mind paying for my games


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 9, 2007)

Gautam, I simply asked what apps...not another comparision of OSS & Closed source model *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## Pathik (Dec 9, 2007)

I wd give
Opera - $5
OoO - $5


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 9, 2007)

Now 

Windows XP Pro or Vista Ultimate >> 1000 Rs 

Later few years from now !

Ubuntu >> 250 Rs per year ! plus help in development !
Wikipedia >> 100 Rs Per Year ! plus try to contribute honestly !
MyPhoneExplorer >> 25 Rs Per Year !
Winamp >> 25 Rs Per Year !
Other FOSS >> Will help develop !
XS++ >> 250 Rs One Time


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2007)

ubuntu-----150/version(300/year) and 300 for LTS
OOo--------200
mplayer/vlc/xine----50
firefox---50
windows vista ultimate---100/yr
gimp----100/yr


----------



## x3060 (Dec 13, 2007)

maya . . 1000 per year .
photoshop -500 per year.
combustion , after effects - 500 per year .
foobar - its free but given i can contribute 100/year 
am trying to move to Linux or mac now . am yet to decide , so i will leave that part alone.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 13, 2007)

Everything Linux and OSS
 - love to contribute a moderate sum say some 12,000/year
Everything Windows
 - least bothered
Everything Games
 - buy preferred multiplayer games only


Edit: Also, Maya was on my list, but since its acquisition by Autodesk, have no interest to contribute now, as it'll be slowly killed by Autodesk, but nonetheless use this beauty regularly.


----------

